# Rattling eheim thermofilter



## MikeG747 (2 Apr 2013)

Hi
I cleaned my eheim 350t filter last week and since reassembling it I have managed to do something that makes it rattle. 
I have since taken the filter head apart and looked at everything I can think of around the impeller and its housing. I can't find anything that causes the rattle. 
I am guessing that I have introduced a piece of gravel into a chamber which rattles in the flow. 

Has anyone had any similar issues with the eheim thermo filters post cleaning and if so did you find and fix the cause?

Thanks 
Mike


----------



## Henry (2 Apr 2013)

When priming, did you make sure all of the air was expelled? Sometimes gently rocking the filter back and forth while it is running can free any air bubbles that might be causing noise.

Also, looking on google, that is one HELL of a filter!


----------



## MikeG747 (3 Apr 2013)

Henry,

Yup, I always make sure the air is expelled. I even go as far as to fill the canister up before re-attaching any pipes as it makes refilling the filter much easier as you have a much less of a job sucking water out from the tank into the filter. I have another standard eheim Pro 3 350 running on the tank as well.

It sounds much more like a physical object in the filter head than air.

Mike


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Apr 2013)

Air bubbles have caused this for me in the past too.

Short of this, checking there is nothing fowling the impeller and that there isn't any issues with the ceramic shaft it rotates on. If you run two filters the same, could be worth swapping the impellers over to double check things.

Edit: Has the flow dropped at all? If the impeller is under too much load it could potentially cause an issue. Perhaps a bit of media stuck in a pipe etc?


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Apr 2013)

I had a similar issue it turned out that the actual impeller had detached itself from the clip on plastic shaft, if you know what I mean.


----------



## MikeG747 (4 Apr 2013)

SteveUK said:


> Air bubbles have caused this for me in the past too.
> 
> Short of this, checking there is nothing fowling the impeller and that there isn't any issues with the ceramic shaft it rotates on. If you run two filters the same, could be worth swapping the impellers over to double check things.
> 
> Edit: Has the flow dropped at all? If the impeller is under too much load it could potentially cause an issue. Perhaps a bit of media stuck in a pipe etc?



No air bubbles that I have managed to expel and the flow is the same as it was before 'rattle gate'!!!
I am thinking there is something in a chamber somewhere that is being bounced around. 
I may try swapping the filter heads over at the weekend as they are the same as far as I can tell.


----------



## MikeG747 (6 Apr 2013)

And now the solution...


The red 'thing' had lost its rubber shoe and was rattling in the outflow pipe chamber!


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Apr 2013)

Good to see you found the issue.  Easy fix?


----------



## MikeG747 (7 Apr 2013)

SteveUK said:


> Good to see you found the issue.  Easy fix?


Very easy once I found the missing rubber part!


----------



## viktorlantos (7 Apr 2013)

Yeah you need to take care of this thingie. If you clean the adapter and this fall off and put back in a wrong position the flow will decrease a lot etc.


----------

